# thermosta wiring



## Azrak

I have a Nordyne E2EH 017HA system. I got the wiring diagram at http://www.nordyne.com/Literature/707716c.pdf. My unit is page 15 figure 17. I have a 5 wire thermostat wired like this: red to RH, blue to RC, yellow to Y, green to G, and white to W. The wires going into the unit, not the thermostat, got snatched loose. Going by the diagram could someone please show me where these wires connect.


----------



## Azrak

*Re: thermostat wiring*

here is a pic


----------



## Azrak

*Re: thermostat wiring: here's the diagram*

oops sorry


----------



## Azrak

bad transformer. Solved.


----------

